

Ask YC: what CMS do you use? - ideas101

can u suggest powerful content management system (Joomla, Drupal, Pligg etc.). yes, it has to be open source.
======
gexla
Why open source? As a pro developer, the time saved (and time is often much
more costly than a License) on a proprietary CMS may best serve myself and the
client.

You should not limit your available tools. And of course, different tools work
better for different jobs.

For most things, I prefer ExpressionEngine.

------
dsorensen
We are a web-shop, and the CMS we use is called Seagull (google Seagull
Project) - it's relatively unknown, however has been in development for a few
years now. It's quite powerful and robust providing many commonly used modules
that are found in most sites (user, CMS, media etc.)

It's open source and the developers are quite helpful on the mailing list.
Documentation is fairly decent with many howto guides for newcomers. Being a
web-developer for over 7 years I highly recommend it.

------
bigtoga
I think Google could suggest such things. It just kills me when I see quick
posts like this. Just go to Google, do your research, and then ask us
_specific_ questions. Do you like this CMS? Does anyone have experience using
x?

You're wasting your time with this kind of post.

------
vikas5678
Mediasurface for my job, but they are seriously searching for a good
replacement.

------
rms
Wordpress

